# MP guest speaker



## MAC (19 Jun 2005)

I'm currently an instructor in the Criminal Justice program at Regency College in Saskatoon.   I'm looking at having a MP speak to the class.   My goal is to expose the students to as many employment options as possible.   Other than an interest in military matters, I have no experience in the Canadian Forces, although I have a great respect for the men and women in uniform.   Any suggestions as to how to locate and   contact an MP Detachment would be greatly appreciated.   As my background is in municipal policing and corrections,   I would like to research the trade and the CF in general so I can be reasonably informed prior to contacting a MP.   Any suggestions?


----------

